# Holly's Nieces & Nephew



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Remember the little calico from Holly's litter? We'll she's had some kittens that are so stinkin' cute I had to post them. 

Here's Cosette










And her adorable babies


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

!!!those kittens are precious!!!!! :heart :heart 
& Cosette is gorgeous too :love2


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

OMG! I can hardly take it! I want them all!!!


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

What adorable little coonies. Cosette is a beauty. So which one are you reserving? Surely Holly must have seen those pictures and picked out a new friend? :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

How cute! Cosette is striking too!


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

Cosette is beautiful! I adore her tail.

The kittens all look a bit confused.  So cute.
One, two, three, four, five.. wait, six babies? I think someone got cut out of the picture behind someone else's head. :3

They're precious.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Aaaaarrrgggghhh! *leaps up from the computer and runs screaming through the house because of cuteness overload...resident adult housecats have to administer time-released cat-snuggles to counteract kitten-overload*
*hyperventilating...I'll return later after I've recovered*


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Lucky Dragon Zi said:


> One, two, three, four, five.. wait, six babies? I think someone got cut out of the picture behind someone else's head. :3


There's actually supposed to be 7, but I can't find the last one. 

And no, we're not picking one (or two or three...) out. We finally have peace and harmony in the house and I want to keep it that way for quite a while (at least I say that now :lol.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AAAAARGH THEY ARE SO CUTE I WANNA STAB MYSELF IN THE EYE!! 8O 

So much furry cuteness in a couple of pictures should be illegal!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I WANT, WANT, WANT them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

The one on the far right has the cutest little face. 
I want one! 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

JUST.

KILL.

ME.

NOW.

:fust

That's emotional abuse, Lisa. YOU should be banished to your own island for this. 

:heart


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hey I wasn't going to suffer all by myself...I *HAD* to drag you guys along with me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

OHHHHH, my! Gimmee, gimmee, gimmee! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think, because of the emotional trauma I have suffered from viewing the kitten photo...that I should be given a prescription for the kitten in the bottom/center of the photo.
I would name her Torbie and love her forever. My other cats will get over it and love her, too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My favorite is the top one. It's all that will save me now. Gasping for last breath...... :sad


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You're gasping? You're doing it wrong. I figured I'd hold my breath until I turned blue and they'd shove the kitten at me to get me breathing again.
Works like a charm with my husband!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If anything I had worked like a charm, I'd *have* a husband. :wink:

Right now, just kitties will save me.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Kittens are so cute and momma is pretty too!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:heart


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG.... they are just adorable!! :heart


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay, way way way way way way too cute!!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

beautiful mama and beautiful babies!! I would love to have a main ****, but two is enough for me for the time but MAN are those little babies cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I can't stand it any longer...I need one of those kittens NOW :lol:


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Is that what they are (besides insanely cute), Maine Coons? 

They're adorable. I can also see that Holly wasn't the only one of her siblings to end up with an impressive tail.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup, they're Coonies and yup, Cosette's tail looks pretty amazing too. I love the color striping, which is different from Holly's....her's is all different shades of red and cream...looks like she has highlights.


----------

